

Gene that makes human brain unique identified by scientists - givan
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/feb/26/gene-that-makes-human-brain-unique-identified-by-scientists

======
JoeAltmaier
Wow - a mouse with a human brain! Better make two - one's a genius, the other
one's insane. Never knew which was which.

